# Does partner have to be here to go ahead with fet?



## jo-a (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi I was wondering if anybody knows whether or not your partner has to be here for FET as mine has got important work away and I'm thinking whether I will have to wait or if I can just get on with it ?

Thank you   xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I wouldn't have thought so if you can be available to sign consent papers beforehand. I've heard of the dh being away and them using frozen for fresh ivf. Check out your clinics protocol


----------



## firedragon (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi, for my recent FET cycle I thought my partner would not join and the clinic said it was no problem. The only thing they mentioned was that if there is a problem with thawing you might want some moral support. We signed and emailed the consent forms in advance so no need for him to go at all. Good to check with the clinic to be sure. Hope that helps.


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

So long as the consent forms are signed prior to the ET it will be fine .
DH wasn't there for my ET at my last IVF and all was fine .
Good luck


----------



## jo-a (Jul 19, 2010)

thanks for your help everyone - I understand about moral support but to be honest he sometimes more hindrance than help, thats why i come on here


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

I've just done a cycle of IVF with my DH away (he's away for 6 months) and the clinic were really helpful.  We timed it just right that he got back for EC and ET, but I must say that he probably didn't feel so much a part of it.  Lucky my Mum came to all my other appointments and was a great support.  Next month  I am embarking on a Trial Cycle for FET, as we have 7 little Frosties and my DH is still away.  At least this time, I don't actually need him, but would have been nice for him to come to some of the appointments.  He's signed all the consents, so the Clinic have no problems with him not being there.
Good luck hun!


----------



## jo-a (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you girlyhalfwit  hope all works out for you xxx


----------

